# Romanesco dialect: sola



## parsleysauce

Hi everyone!!! I'm looking for an informal english expression to translate the roman local word "sola" ( I'm referring to something you've bought but which doesn't work as it was supposed to, disappointing your expectations..). I've just read one of the previous threads where it's been translated into " rip-off ", but I'm not sure that suits my case...

Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## baldpate

Maybe "a con"?


----------



## parsleysauce

Thank you Baldpate! I know " a con " is similar in meaning to " a rip-off " but, I was trying to say...suppose you get a gift from someone and they say : " that's gonna be the most beatiful present you've ever got! ", then you unwrap the parcel and what's in it is very very disappointing...What would you say ( or rather what would you think of...) in that case?...I mean...a colloquial expression ( not necessarily offensive but just funny...)..

Hope it makes sense

Thank you


----------



## You little ripper!

De Mauro translates the word as *truffa, raggiro, fregatura. *
*A lemon* is another possibility.


----------



## You little ripper!

parsleysauce said:


> Thank you Baldpate! I know " a con " is similar in meaning to " a rip-off " but, I was trying to say...suppose you get a gift from someone and they say : " that's gonna be the most beatiful present you've ever got! ", then you unwrap the parcel and what's in it is very very disappointing...What would you say ( or rather what would you think of...) in that case?...I mean...a colloquial expression ( not necessarily offensive but just funny...)..


*A bit of a let-down* is one option. Baldpate may have some other suggestions


----------



## parsleysauce

Oh thank you Charles!! *T*hat sounds really brilliant!!!...*T*he lemon...I mean


----------



## baldpate

I like the "lemon" too .


----------



## mysticalsea

*S*alve l'atro giorno stavo cercando di spiegare a una mia cliente che vende scarpe in USA e come logo ha "THE QUEEN OF THE SOLE"   che in italiano (definizione del sud italia )sarebbe "la regine delle sole"   praticamente la regina delle truffatrici e dei cosidetti bidoni ,come potrei farglielo capire in modo piu preciso??? *G*razie anticipatamente


----------



## fer1975

Sole non significa sola o truffa bensi' SUOLA. Quindi la traduzione 'La Regina delle suole' va benissimo.
Sole significa sogliola al massimo la confusione si puo' creare con queste due parole


----------



## mysticalsea

*S*i questo lo sapevo ma per un italiano che legge il suo logo capisci ?*I*n sostanza volevo sapere il modo esatto di tradurre "truffa ,bidonata o solare una persona , comunque grazie     ciao


----------



## fer1975

Ci sono tante parole per questo 'to rip off', 'to cheat', 'to con'.


----------



## mysticalsea

*G*razie ancora almeno adesso so che non ero la sola ad avere questa curiosita e poi mi sei stato molto utile


----------



## mike666

Hi,

How would you translate this interjection: "Ah sola!"? I was told this is a typical roman exclamation but I am unable to find the english equivalent.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tittiugo

mysticalsea said:


> *G*razie ancora almeno adesso so che non ero la sola ad avere questa curiosita e poi mi sei stato molto utile



Sei una truffa?


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Literally it's something like : Swindler! Scoundrel!

But, when someone says to you "Ah sola!", he means that you are a person that fails to keep his word.


----------



## mike666

Thanks a lot, Sardokan1.0!


----------

